
Implementing a "sketch" style of rendering in webGL - uptown
http://floored.com/blog/2014/sketch-rendering.html
======
sho_hn
12 years ago for Quake:

[http://research.cs.wisc.edu/graphics/Gallery/NPRQuake/](http://research.cs.wisc.edu/graphics/Gallery/NPRQuake/)

[http://research.cs.wisc.edu/graphics/Gallery/NPRQuake/sketch...](http://research.cs.wisc.edu/graphics/Gallery/NPRQuake/sketchScreen.jpg)

Loved it back then. A bit harder if you don't have shaders, too.

------
muglug
Cool!

It'd be awesome to see hatching that wasn't aligned to the particular planes,
but rather the camera normal. That'd give it more of a "Take On Me"
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914))
look.

~~~
theoh
Not sure what you mean by "camera normal" though I suppose you've kind of
specified a pair of intersecting planes for each surface point... This is an
interesting area. Some discussion in Hertzmann and Zorin's paper from a few
years ago (not realtime) [http://www.mrl.nyu.edu/publications/illustrating-
smooth/hert...](http://www.mrl.nyu.edu/publications/illustrating-
smooth/hertzmann-zorin.pdf)

------
svantana
This is really beautiful. However, be warned, the webGL widget completely
froze my Firefox (on OSX), I had to kill the process to recover. No problem in
Chrome though.

~~~
eric_h
My general experience with WebGL demos on HN have been that they only work in
Chrome. I prefer Safari as my everyday browser (for no configuration iCloud
sync reasons), but even with "Enable WebGL" checked, no WebGL apps seem to
work.

------
keerthiko
The cool tech aside, I am also extremely impressed by the diversity and
balance of the team. Congratulations on building a very respectable workplace,
that is clearly able to deliver! I wish you guys the best.

------
michaelbuckbee
Very impressive, but navigating in the widget was quite difficult with a
trackpad (MagicTrackpad). Not entirely sure that porting FPS key commands to
an embedded widget makes sense.

~~~
anigbrowl
It doesn't have a concept of a viewer so you go straight towards whatever
you're looking at. It's quite easy to end up outside the room looking in
through the floor :)

------
eridius
Very cool. The shaders fail to compile in the demo though, in Safari (on OS X
10.10). I get

[Error] Shader: invalid fragment shader 'bilateralGaussianBlur'

